# Floors



## coltleader (Nov 15, 2011)

Where I live in Texas is extremely hot and humid. I am wanting to switch from carpet to wood flooring and I have two questions.  Where should I get the flooring? I have heard of floorstoyourhome.com but I would like for someone who has used them to give me a review. My second question is that I am wondering if there is a certain floor coatings you guys would recommend? Also, which ones should I stay away from?


----------



## Ecam (Nov 15, 2011)

Floor for the garage or home?  I would say a composite (like pergo) that is a full float floor over the recommended sheeting is a great way to go.  I installed some in the man cave in the basement where I was having an issue with stick on tiles bunching up.  I needed a smooth floor so I could sweep up (I hand load ammunition).  It is thin, easy to install and floats (so it can grow and move some with out binding).  It killed my radial arm saw blade, so it should last forever.  I found a style that was being discontinued (and discounted) a stop at a few stores netted enough material to complete my job for cheap.


----------



## havasu (Nov 15, 2011)

That stuff really killed your blade? Wow!


----------



## Ecam (Nov 15, 2011)

Toward the end of the job, each slice was taking longer and there were occasional sparks!?!  I guess the 30 year warranty coating is made up of diamond dust or titanium.  After the job the blade would smoke getting through a pine 2x4.  Learned later that it is common practice to get a cheap blade for these jobs and pitch it afterwards.


----------



## havasu (Nov 15, 2011)

Good to know. I never would have thunk that stuff would ruin a blade!


----------



## Ecam (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought it turned out nice.   A weekend job, durable and easy to clean. 

View attachment 001.jpg


----------



## havasu (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice! Also, a very nice gun collection. Please tell me you have them secure from thieves and kids?


----------



## Ecam (Nov 16, 2011)

That is the inside of my walk in vault.


----------



## Ecam (Nov 16, 2011)

It's a good door with steel in two walls and the roof, foundation cement on the other two walls. 

View attachment picture 004 (2).jpg


----------

